# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Mathis Brothers to Norman...

## Soonerus

...new store in Norman...

----------


## kevinpate

Where abouts?  New construction or taking over something that's been empty (though nothing of adequate size springs to mind)?

Hope the mods might move this into the Norman sub-forum since Pete was gracious enough to reset the community subs

----------


## Soonerus

Upc...

----------


## Stan Silliman

New ground up building?

----------


## Soonerus

Yes, but not nearly as large as the mother-ship...

----------


## rolypolyman

Is Mathis Brothers all that good of a store?  The reviews of Mathis Brothers seem surprisingly marginal compared to listings for other retail stores.
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=...-8&sa=N&tab=fl

----------


## ChargerAg

I think they sell ok furniture.   The impression i get from them is that they are high pressure and don't offer much in customer service after the sale.

----------


## Soonerus

You can get high end to low end at Mathis Bros...

----------


## Dustin

The last time we were there, customer service was great!  There were workers everywhere trying to help the first customer they laid eyes on.  It was a very pleasurable shopping experience.  Prices are still too high, but we will continue to go back because of the GINORMOUS selection.

Good for Norman.

----------


## ChargerAg

I agree the customer service is great before the sale.   Everytime i have been there they have been johnny on the spot.   I have never bought anything from them but from what i have heard it is the service after they have your money which is the problem.

----------


## adaniel

I would second Mathis Brothers service. When I went to go buy a couch for my new place, I was expecting the worst, largely because of reviews on sites like this. Instead the service was excellent. I got a pretty sweet deal too. On a sectional and leather ottoman it was $1300 after tax and delivery. The same thing at a comparable store would have been $300+ more.

It seems the problem most people have with them is if stuff breaks when they get home AND they have not bought an extended warranty. Stores like Mathis Brothers make a boat load off of these, beacuase even on a bad day 70 percent of people who buy them you will never hear a peep out of. The people that have not bought them, IMO, the store mgmt. has concluded they are one time customers anyway and they are considered low priority. I haven't experienced this with MB but have with Best Buy. They are the absolute worst when it comes to this. If you don't buy their service plan you are a worthless fly to be shooed away. Its pretty common with any store that sells large expensive consumer goods unfortunately.

Anyway good to hear that a local company is expanding. They get quite a few buyers from Southern Oklahoma and North Texas (Lawton, Ardmore, Wichita Falls, etc.) so the Norman store will be a hit. BTW they are a big player in Southern California oddly.

----------


## plmccordj

It is interesting the differences in what people find appealing.  I want Mathis Brothers to succeed because they are part of our economy but I can hardly bring myself to go in there.  The moment you walk in the door there is a salesman following you around.  We ask the guy to give me his business card so when we find what we want, we can go find him.  He grudgingly backs off a few steps but still followed us.  Another salesman approached us and we told him that we were already being helped and then showed him the business card.  This happened with about four or five salesmen.  Finally I told the guy that if he did not back off and let us look around in peace that we would leave.  I tried to be very loud as I told him this so that others would get the message also.  They still followed me around but just stayed back a few steps.  I felt like they thought I was going to steal something.  

This is not the first, second, or even the third experience that I have had just like this.  My visits to Mathis Brothers are about once a year because that is about all I can take.  Every time I bring myself to go in there again I go through the same experience.  When I said that it was interesting what people find appealing, I was referring to someone above describing it as though they enjoyed it.  I have heard other people complain about other stores not having a salesman around to help them.  The very thing they were complaining about was what attracted me to them.  If I go into a store and need help, I will find someone.  There is nothing worse than having a salesman following me around.  I feel like I cannot concentrate.  It is difficult for me to comprehend how anyone could see a salesman following them around as a positive experience.  This is the very reason that I avoid car lots.  If they follow me, it almost always ends up with me telling them to leave me alone or I am going to leave.  At the same time someone else wants them there.

----------


## vaflyer

Sorry to ask but where are people getting their information that Mathis Brothers is moving to the UNP? Price Edwards has updated their UNP brochure on Feb 10, 2011 (see their web page) but it is says nothing about Mathis Brothers.  It does say that Five Guys, Burgers and Fries is moving in near the new Zios. Also, where are they planning on putting the new Mathis Brothers in the UNP?

----------


## swh113

The latest from the Transcript:

http://normantranscript.com/headline...ity-North-Park

----------


## vaflyer

A sleep studio is kind of disappointing.  I guess it can compete with the mattress place going in near Zios.

----------


## Jesseda

Can you post a link to the new updated brochure for unp

----------


## Thunder

> It is interesting the differences in what people find appealing.  I want Mathis Brothers to succeed because they are part of our economy but I can hardly bring myself to go in there.  The moment you walk in the door there is a salesman following you around.  We ask the guy to give me his business card so when we find what we want, we can go find him.  He grudgingly backs off a few steps but still followed us.  Another salesman approached us and we told him that we were already being helped and then showed him the business card.  This happened with about four or five salesmen.  Finally I told the guy that if he did not back off and let us look around in peace that we would leave.  I tried to be very loud as I told him this so that others would get the message also.  They still followed me around but just stayed back a few steps.  I felt like they thought I was going to steal something.  
> 
> This is not the first, second, or even the third experience that I have had just like this.  My visits to Mathis Brothers are about once a year because that is about all I can take.  Every time I bring myself to go in there again I go through the same experience.  When I said that it was interesting what people find appealing, I was referring to someone above describing it as though they enjoyed it.  I have heard other people complain about other stores not having a salesman around to help them.  The very thing they were complaining about was what attracted me to them.  If I go into a store and need help, I will find someone.  There is nothing worse than having a salesman following me around.  I feel like I cannot concentrate.  It is difficult for me to comprehend how anyone could see a salesman following them around as a positive experience.  This is the very reason that I avoid car lots.  If they follow me, it almost always ends up with me telling them to leave me alone or I am going to leave.  At the same time someone else wants them there.


Keep your mouth shut and signal to them that you are deaf.  That will definitely get them to back off.  Works for me every time, even at the auto sales lot when I just want to look at something new.

----------


## plmccordj

Ha ha... I will have to try that.

----------


## Thunder

> Ha ha... I will have to try that.


Just don't talk.  If you're with someone, just whisper or use your fingers to point around.  When they approach you, just point to your ears and shake your head.  It scares them and they back off.  :-)  Now, there may be a stubborn idiot or two, but generally it will be a whole lot better.

----------


## kevinpate

I don't mind energetic sales people, but I also don't wish to deprive them of their income.
When I am not in buy mode, following me means they are missing a potential sale.  

It's not 100% effective, but generally I find simple and direct works.

'Hello, I'm browsing only today.  I don't need assistance or a pitch.  Let your 
boss know I shouldn't count as one of your ups.  If it is absolutely necessary, 
your boss can come confirm with me, but you don't need to check back with me.  
Thank you for understanding.  I hope your next up is a motivated buyer.'

For the times that doesn't work, the second 'go away' is still polite but a tad more firm.  

On the uber rare occasion the message still isn't accepted, the sales person, and the boss 
who trains him or her to never take no for an answer, may be treated to a bit of a scorched 
earth moment, after which I'll probably neither be on their mailing list nor on their commission chart.

----------


## Thunder

When the person comes near you just visualize a blazing blue pentacle on his/her forehead. Next, (mentally) say these words:

''I banish you in the name of the positive powers of the universe!''

This little spell works very well, and it harms no one. It just keeps them away from you. It even works on intoxicated people and people on drugs, as well as people who have bad intentions towards you.

----------


## Jesseda

Yeah, i use something like that to keep the mathis brothers sales people away from me.. I go inside the store and  hold up my plastic sword and shout out " By the powers of Greyskull" ... sales people dont like to deal with customers who are nuts.

----------


## vaflyer

Updated UNP brochure.

http://www.priceedwards.com/files/fl...Park-flyer.pdf

----------


## kevinpate

> When the person comes near you just visualize a blazing blue pentacle on his/her forehead. Next, (mentally) say these words:
> 
> ''I banish you in the name of the positive powers of the universe!''
> 
> This little spell works very well, and it harms no one. It just keeps them away from you. It even works on intoxicated people and people on drugs, as well as people who have bad intentions towards you.


As I read this, I realized your avatar's hair is blue and it hangs down in the middle of the forehead.
So, are you gone, or does the spell not work on avatars?
<VBG>

----------


## Thunder

> As I read this, I realized your avatar's hair is blue and it hangs down in the middle of the forehead.
> So, are you gone, or does the spell not work on avatars?
> <VBG>


You have to really believe in magic and be serious...and maybe it will just work, but spells do not always work out the way you expect them to.  One of the possible results can be the end of life for me.  Now that is a backfire!  Lord know how I have gone thru backfired spells. :-/ 

Also, spells should not be excessively used for personal gains.  You do not want to go there. :-)

----------


## kevinpate

Laddie, I had a lot of sadness on Friday so I'm just revisiting this thread. 
I appreciate you for being you and for making me smile this morning.

----------


## Andrew4OU

Five Guys is coming to NORMAN?!  That is some exciting news.  For those who have tried it, you know what I'm talking about. It's more of an east coast thing.  I think there are a few in the DFW area.  For those who love In N' Out, you'll love Five Guys.. maybe even more.  It actually beat out In N' Out in the Zagat surveys last year. 

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/38694233/ns/today-food/




> According to the latest Fast Food Survey by Zagat, the best burger in America comes from Virginia-based chain Five Guys. But while the regional chain edged out national players in the hamburger category, Dairy Queen rules the Best Milkshakes category, while the best fries still come from McDonald’s.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

> Five Guys is coming to NORMAN?!  That is some exciting news.  For those who have tried it, you know what I'm talking about. It's more of an east coast thing.  I think there are a few in the DFW area.  For those who love In N' Out, you'll love Five Guys.. maybe even more.  It actually beat out In N' Out in the Zagat surveys last year. 
> 
> http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/38694233/ns/today-food/


where do you see that it is coming to norman?

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

nevermind i see that on the brochure.  THAT PLACE IS AMAZINGGGG

----------


## Monkeypony

we bought two beds $7k each) from here. u r right, customer svc sucks. the local guys are nice but corporate will close the door on you once they get their slimy hands on your money. BEWARE!!!!

----------


## seajohn

> we bought two beds $7k each) from here. u r right, customer svc sucks. the local guys are nice but corporate will close the door on you once they get their slimy hands on your money. BEWARE!!!!


$7000 beds????  

Are the mattresses stuffed with down from Spotted Owls?

----------


## Easy180

Seeing the $7k bed post made me remember when we bought our $2k bed there a couple months back...Once you walk in they take you straight to that bed for some reason lol

----------


## venture

Bah. Give me a great mattress on a metal frame and call it good. :-P  Granted I'm also sleeping on a $3k bed right now, but that wasn't my choice (the other half wanted it). LOL

----------

